# Pigeon's Left Eye is Half Closed



## JustBirds97 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi everyone. I went to go check on my White King Pigeon a few days ago and noticed that his left eye looks a bit abnormal. When looking at him straight in the face, you can see that his left eye is only a quarter open as compared to his good eye. On closer inspection, I noticed that the skin around his left eye looked a bit red. There's no swelling, but his bottom eyelid does look a bit bigger in a way, but it isn't puffy, and there's no ichor, no watery discharge, no puss, or anything of the sort. There is also no scrape/scratch, or at least none that are visible. He is just as active as always, is eating, drinking, flying, and his stools are normal. I'm really worried about him because I love him to death, and if I cannot find out further information on what he might have, I will bring him to the avian vet (which is a good hour and half away from my home). 

Another piece of info you guys might need to know is that about a week ago, I purchased a pair of fantails from an untrustworthy breeder, whom I found out had sold me sick birds. I found my fantails deceased on just the third day of me owning them. This situation has never happened to me with any new bird. My white king was in the same coop with them for just a few hours on the first day I brought them home, but I moved him into a larger coop that same day. My thought is that maybe the fantails gave my white king something...but could this have happened in such a short amount of time? Or could he have hit his eye on the wiring in his new coop?

Could it be a one eye cold, or would his eye be watering if that was the case?

I read somewhere that I can apply boiled chamomile water to his eye by pressing a cloth damp with it onto his bad eye to ease the redness. I also heard that dabbing hydrogen peroxide around his eyelids may help. Is this recommended? 

I hope I have explained myself clear enough, and hopefully some of you may have suggestions for me. Thanks for all your time and help in advance!

I have taken images for comparison.
Here is a photo of his good eye: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=29879&d=1396514007
And here is a photo of his bad eye: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=29878&d=1396511955


----------



## JustBirds97 (Feb 15, 2014)

Alright...my pigeon is looking better now.


----------



## gulsve (Oct 1, 2012)

I am having a similar issue with a bird that disappeared for a couple of weeks and showed back up with a slight orange color to the skin around his eyes, a bit of watering and a flakey cere. Did you do anything for your bird?


----------



## JustBirds97 (Feb 15, 2014)

gulsve said:


> I am having a similar issue with a bird that disappeared for a couple of weeks and showed back up with a slight orange color to the skin around his eyes, a bit of watering and a flakey cere. Did you do anything for your bird?


All I did for my pigeon was apply warm boiled chamomile to his eye twice a day, and his eye looked better in just a few days. His cere however was not flaking like your bird's. Best of luck to you.


----------

